# Happy St. Patricks Day, 5 Free Spins No Deposit Required and



## pjotter (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out the best *St. Patrick's Day Casino Bonuses*http://www.pay-fair.com/saint-patricks-day/ here.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

It's St. Patrick's Day and to celebrate we're giving every player 5 free spins on the game Golden Shamrock! So join in and collect your free spins now! How does it work? All you need to do is *log into your Unibet account from here*, go to the casino lobby and open the Video slot Golden Shamrock to start your free rounds. The winnings of your free rounds is bonus money and t&c's apply. The promotion is valid from Thursday, 17th March 15.00 CET until 23.59. *Read more here*.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Check out the best *St. Patrick's Day Casino Bonuses*http://www.pay-fair.com/saint-patricks-day/ here.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

T&C's 
- All winnings during your free rounds are bonus money.
- The promotion runs on 17th March from 15.00 CET to 23.59 CET only.
- The bonus money can only be used in the casino and you have to wager the bonus a minimum of 25 times before you can cash the bonus money out. One bonus per person only.
- All Baccarats and all Roulettes don't count towards the bonus wager requirement.
- All Video Poker and all other table games count 10% towards the minimum bonus wager requirement.
- Unibet reserves the right to withdraw promotions at any time.
- Any unused bonus monies will be forfeited after 30 days of receiving it. 

_______________

Affiliate Link Disclosure: My links to gambling sites are affiliate links. This means I receive a commission if you play on these gambling sites. This has absolutely no effect on your play at the gambling sites. I personally use the gambling sites I link to, and I will only link to sites where I never experience any problems. Should you experience any problems, please do not hesitate to contact me for help! Casino Bonus Guide.


----------



## martinheino20 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Happy St. Patricks Day, 5 Free Spins No Deposit Required*

Who can forget this event? I think no one can ever forget this joyous and most of all super exciting game among all games I've ever joined. Yes it's really joyous day and  I won three times and got lost once. haha at least I won...but it doesn't matter as long as I enjoyed the game it's really fine.. I will be waiting for the next St., Patrick Day...haha


----------



## pjotter (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Happy St. Patricks Day, 5 Free Spins No Deposit Required*



			
				martinheino20 said:
			
		

> Who can forget this event? I think no one can ever forget this joyous and most of all super exciting game among all games I've ever joined. Yes it's really joyous day and  I won three times and got lost once. haha at least I won...but it doesn't matter as long as I enjoyed the game it's really fine.. I will be waiting for the next St., Patrick Day...haha



Hahahaha...

They may not be the prettiest flowers you ever saw, but they positively radiate flower power - with double symbols in both the main game and free spins, your win chances go way beyond the usual 5 symbols on a bet line. *Unibet Casino* (NetEnt) have added 5 free spins no deposit required for you on their new video slot Flowers, so you can give it a try without costing you a penny! To collect your free spins all you have to do is log into your Unibet account, go to the casino lobby and open the new slot ‘Flowers’. You can collect your free spins between Tuesday 12th April 2011 and Wednesday 13st April 2011. Good luck!

The following terms and conditions apply to the Flowers' Casino Free Spins offer at *Unibet Casino*:

- All winnings during your free rounds are bonus money.

- One bonus per person only.

- The bonus money can only be used in the casino and you have to wager the bonus a minimum of 25 times before you can cash the bonus money out.

- The promotion runs from 12th April 2011 until 13st April 2011 only.

- All Baccarats and all Roulettes don’t count towards the bonus wager requirement. All Video Poker, Blackjack and all other table games count 10% towards the minimum bonus wager requirement.

- Any unused bonus monies will be forfeited after 30 days of receiving it.

- Unibet reserves the right to withdraw promotions at any time.


----------

